# 3 more sharks



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

some guy hooked up on a penn fierce and then i hooked up after him. got another one after these btw!




























so many sharks were hooked this day. got two near the jetty before the hook came out. probably a good thing cuz its a B***h bringing them all the way too the beach like this one.










i let the other guy fight some too.















some reds in the upper 30 inches were caught and lots of tarpon were out too but not in range to bite.

oh yeah! after sharkin i went off road and got stuck.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice that 3rd one looks real fat!!! Great job!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

good eating sizes!!! WTG!!!


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks. hooked 2 tonight but the line broke. the other guy got two sharks. here is one of them.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job that last one is a hog


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That is a fatty of a Blacktip. How long did it take you to get out of the mud? Looks pretty dug in!


----------

